# Coonskin Cap Brigade



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

This was in the ODNR DOW Wild Ohio magazine. I attended this when I was a kid. I highly recommend this to everyone. It is a great opportunity for kids to learn about the great outdoors......

The Coonskin Cap Brigade program is for youth ages 10 through 17 who desire to learn more about shooting sports, safe hunting skills, and outdoor activities. The camp is a three-day event, taking place Sept 28, 29, & 30. For questions, contact Chet Bertel at (330) 467-2064. Registration forms are available online. Applications must be postmarked by Sept 15!

http://www.ohwf.org/youth.html


----------

